# Getting puppy to bring the ball ALL the way back?



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey all,

Recently started having an issue with our 11 month old black lab. He loves to play fetch, but lately we cannot get him to bring his ball all the way back to us no matter what we try. He'll go get it, bring it half way back, then drop it and just look at us. We've tried treats, cheese, praise, using a long line, dried liver, etc and nothing really is making him want to come all the way to us. I could dangle a steak covered in bacon and he'd just stand there looking at me. Of course the second I take a couple steps towards him to get the ball, he grabs it and takes off running circles around me. I know not to chase him as this just turns into the 'chase me' game, so I ignore him till he drops it and wanders off to sniff something, then we try again.

Very frustrating as we have a large backyard on a hill and it would be a great way to tire him out now that it's getting colder/darker. My family has had many labs while I was growing up, and this is the first one that didn't seem to catch on to the idea of fetch right away. Any other ideas to try? I won't even mention how much of a pain this is at the local dog park that has a lake too


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/40306-teaching-fetch-returning-ball.html


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, I had read that thread (and even posted in it), but those ideas aren't working either. Oh well, I guess I'll just keep trying.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

My pug mix loves playin fetch. Sometimes he doesnt bring the ball all the way back, he will drop it like 6 feet in front of you and look at me like im gonna throw it from there or something. I keep saying "bring it here" he'll pick it up and bring it closer another foot and ill keep saying "bring it here" and he'll eventually bring it all the way. He only does that sometimes though, mostly with my husband.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

So you have tried running away from her when you throw the ball?
When my Border Collie was a puppy I would throw the ball, and as soon as her back was turned to go and fetch the ball, I would run in the opposite direction. And after she fetched the ball she would then chase after me. (with ball in mouth). And her reward was fetching the ball again. After we did a couple of repitions I started adding a command to it. I would start saying 'Bring it here'. It's kinda like when you do recalls with your dog/puppy. (Excluding the other person thats holding the dog/puppy)

Ever since then, she loves fetching the ball! 

Hope it helps!!!

Rosee and Amanda


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, he knows bring it here when we're inside, but outside he just stands there looking at me, even if I run away. Or he'll drop the ball and run after me. I'm hoping it's just some teenager puppy thing and he'll wise up in his old age if we keep trying.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

I use 2 balls or 3, depending on what pockets I have. Bayley's not a great retriever but once in awhile she likes a game of fetch but is pretty lousy at giving up the ball. So I just throw one she gets it, brings it back but doesn't always want to give it up, so I take out the other ball, she drops the one she has and I throw the new one and while she's going to get it I grab the first one.


----------

